# Grow out cage for kits?



## Lil Chickie Mama

Hey, I posted this in Meat Rabbits too, but since this IS the area for raising young rabbits I thought I'd try here too.

Can some one clarify something for me?  I keep seeing size requirements for cages for bucks or does, but none for the kits to grow out in.  If I am processing at 8 or 11 weeks or somewhere in between and have let's say 12 kits, how much space would I need?  Right now I have one large hutch that is 2' deep X 8' wide X 2' tall and legs that bring it 2' off the ground.  The two smaller ends (2'X2') are plywood to retain heat, and there is about 8" tall of plywood on the front and back sides.  The rest including the top and bottom are hardware cloth.  Would this work as a grow out cage?  Do I need to separate it in half to separate bucklings from doelings?

Also I was planning to make more cages so I have something to put the rabbits in.  Can I build a similar hutch with a divider for the does and a smaller one for the buck?  That would mean that each doe = about 1152 sq inches (less though if you figure space for the food/water) and the buck = about 720 sq inches.


----------



## Citylife

Your grow out cage is great for a litter of 12.  I would stick with it.  You can build cages but there are also cheaper options if you look around.
Although..... you do not state what breed meat rabbits you have.  You will want a cage appropriate to their size.
I have Florida Whites... 4 1/2 -5 1/2 lbs. and my does are in 30"x30" cages when single, pregnant and with babies and nest box.  My bucks are in 24"x24" cages.  Grow out cages for litters are also, the 30"x30" cages.  With FW's that is a fair size grow out pen as they are a smaller size butcher rabbit.
My rabbit shed is not 100% finished as I had a pregnant doe I had to leave alone so she did not get stressed out.  But, it is working great!  Glad the bunnies dont care what it looks like.







The side you see now is covered with a tarp and soon to have vinyl siding put up.

the lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, 7 kits and a lizard


----------

